# How much info is TMI on STP?



## outskirts (Feb 16, 2012)

My interactions on here sometimes get me thinking, just how much information that I post on
here is too much information? And I think about that in two different ways...

1. How much personal info is too much. Actual photo of self, hometown, age, etc.
Do you think that this affects your privacy in any way?
2. How much info in the form of tips, advice, techniques, locations, times, etc.
Do you think some of this is likely to blow shit up for you if the wrong person finds out?

We want to share, and it is good to share, that's why we're here, right?
But where do you draw the line?


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

im gonna go with its all up to you on how much you share abought yourself as for tips and advice think bought what your gonna say and if it should gon in a thread, the chatbox or if it is best said in a pm always remember theres always assholes out there lookin to fuck someones life up and if you say the wrong thing in the wrong place and the wrong person sees it you could hurt more than one person and or worse


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 16, 2012)

agreed. it's really only up to yourself and how much you personally feel comfortable sharing. if you feel like it's too much, then don't do it


----------



## outskirts (Feb 16, 2012)

I have not had any problems with anyone on here nor have I posted anything really incriminating.
Just sometimes when I'm typing on here I catch myself, and think "should I really tell everyone about this?", "Will
someone either blow this up or fuck it up for me if I do tell?" So if I question it, I don't type it. I often find myself holding
back on here. I have a lot of things I've come up with over the years, while thinking realistically out of the box, for
acquiring free food, showers, transportation etc, shit probably no one(on here at least) has thought of. But some of
my tactics and knowledge I'm just not sharing, I need them to survive out there. 
I do enjoy sharing what I am willing to though  

As far as personal info is concerned I'm far more open with people in pm's and the chat box.
more privacy in both since the pm is just person to person, and the chat box because one has to be a member.
As far as anyone else is concerned though, I'm a guy in his 30's from South Jersey who hitchhikes and weaves baskets.
I don't put my exact age & hometown on my profile because I feel it's giving to much info about myself.
However that is me in my pics.

Also I generally stay out of any out of hand arguments on here and try to treat everyone respectfully, so I have not had
any problems on here. In fact being on STP has been overwhelming a positive and informative experience for me.
Just wondering everyone's take on this subject. Thanks everybody


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

outskirts said:


> I have not had any problems with anyone on here nor have I posted anything really incriminating.
> Just sometimes when I'm typing on here I catch myself, and think "should I really tell everyone about this?", "Will
> someone either blow this up or fuck it up for me if I do tell?" So if I question it, I don't type it. I often find myself holding
> back on here. I have a lot of things I've come up with over the years, while thinking realistically out of the box, for
> ...


 
sounds to me like youve got your ideas in place then


----------

